
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK | Saint Augustine, FL | Remote

I am a Developer (Swift, JS, Ruby, Obj-C, React, Rx*, MobX, Hyperapp, Elm),
and Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I typically consult on or perform the
following:

\- iOS Design & Development: Development, prototyping, design.

\- Front End Design & Development - Prototyping, production, management, I've
also setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- Product Design: Strategy, best practices, interaction design, ui design,
iconography, marketing.

\- Data Visualization: Static or Interactive, web, mobile, video.

\- GIS: ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

dylan(@)bvr.group | [https://bvr.group](https://bvr.group) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
sbjs
SEEKING WORK

Hello there. I'm a recent college graduate who specializes in: TypeScript,
JavaScript, React.js, Node.js, DOM, HTML, CSS, Electron, Bootstrap, Material-
UI, Semantic-UI, and CSS Grid/Flexbox. In a word, I can make impressive static
landing pages, beautiful web-based desktop apps, and dynamic web apps.

I'm looking for _very small_ green field projects to sink my teeth into, I'm
talking on the scale of taking a week to complete, for no more than a thousand
dollars. I don't have a portfolio to show, which is why I'm looking for a
project that I can start my portfolio with! I know this is a bit unorthodox
for this forum, but I feel that my standards of communication and software
quality are up to par.

Email me at stevenbradleyconsulting@gmail.com and let's talk!

------
squared9
SEEKING WORK | Frankfurt, Germany | REMOTE-only

I have some time on hands I can spend on Machine/Deep Learning in computer
vision, NLP and fraud detection (spot instances and series). I am both in
bleeding-edge academia as well as in industry productionalizing state-of-art
models (i.e. replicating proven papers that are 3-6 months old and putting
them into production on problems that largely reduce to their assumptions).
Recently turned a DenseNet and Wide ResNet multicategorical image detection
into an SaaS serverless product, prototyped a Spark-based "classical" ML fraud
detector ensemble matching performance of a hand-crafted one (Gradient-boosted
Decision Trees, Random Forests, SVM etc.), identifying suspicious features
using PCA/t-SNE/clustering and preparing another detector based on spot fraud
detector (VAE) and time series fraud detector (VRNN/WBW), e.g. bot traffic.
Automating customer service using sentiment analysis and mail
classification/response generation. Self-driving cars, Deep Reinforcement
Learning for robotics and program synthesis for research fun too.

Purely project based, i.e. you specify what you need and I work on a solution
with agreed checkpoints (renumeration possible based on days or progress
level).

While based in EU, there is no problem to spawn a company in Delaware to
service US-based clients if needed.

If you are interested, shoot me a mail to peter.skvarenina at protonmail.com

------
lagomorph
SEEKING WORK | British Columbia, Canada | Remote

Hi there. I'm an experienced full-stack developer looking to do some contract
work, either one-off or ongoing.

I've been building websites since HTML 3.2, building Rails apps for 9 years
(and taught Rails at college) and am equally at home on the front-end. I've
built an end-to-end festival ticketing platform that processes millions in
sales annually, and an aviation maintenance platform that broke ground
combining compliance to strict aviation regulations with an efficient,
intuitive UI. (If you work with HTML email you might also have used my
Premailer project from long ago.)

Over the past two years I've worked with React / React Native / redux,
including reaching the holy grail of sharing all the business logic between
mobile and web apps in a single code base.

Previously I worked in tourism marketing, so I also have a strong appreciation
for keeping focus on ROI and clear communication.

I haven't had much time for OSS recently, but I'm happy to give you a tour of
some private repos so you can see my work.

Back-end: Rails / redis / sidekiq, MySQL, Postgresql, Ansible, nginx, PHP /
WordPress Client-side: ES6, React, React Native, Redux, CSS/SASS,
Coffeescript, SVG, websockets, offline web apps

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-
dunae-87b2078a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alex-dunae-87b2078a/) Email:
alex@dunae.ca

------
azmorf
SEEKING FREELANCER | Austin, TX | Local only | Handsome 3-4 months contract
with possible extension or full-time employment. May consider full-time
employment right away.

We're looking for a senior or architect-level mobile or web developer who is
looking to get into more of a team lead / dev lead role, or someone who has
made this transition. We need someone who is deeply technical and has hands-on
experience of creating high-quality consumer applications to join us and lead
our development team on the project. The responsibilities would consist of:
(1) leading the development team, ensuring the quality of the output (both
code AND product output), (2) closely collaborating with designers on the
team, and ensuring productive collaboration between the designers and
developers, (3) closely collaborating with our Project Manager, and (4) being
the face of our project team in front of the client.

Handsome is holistic experience design and technology agency. We combine our
human-centered design approach with technical skillset to architect and build
solutions that helps transform our clients' businesses. We have worked with
FedEx, Home Depot, Facebook, Nickelodeon, Keller Williams, Indeed, Silvercar,
WP Engine and more.

careers (аt) handsome.is | [http://handsome.is](http://handsome.is)

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK | Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote work: Yes

Portfolio:
[https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio](https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nunoarruda](https://github.com/nunoarruda)

Resume: [https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 25,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite NYC Full stack engineer
with over 6 years experience delivering software. Experienced working for
startups and larger corporations in fast-paced environments. Comfortable
eliciting requirements from stakeholders, developing software specifications
and implementing the software specified on time.

Experienced developing full solutions: frontend, backend, mobile, devops, sql
database reporting, email marketing and conversion funnel optimization.

I have developed software used by thousands of paying customers in Javascript
(React, React Native, meteor, jQuery, Angular.js, Node.js), Python (Django,
Flask), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native languages (java, objective-c), Go,
SQL (postgres, sqlite) and cloud providers (Amazon Web Services, Firebase,
Ansible, docker, kubernetes and Terraform).

Experienced in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance), hospitality,
cosmetic and e-commerce industries.

Interested in Machine Learning, Deep Learning (Keras, Tensorflow) and
Blockchain technologies. Experienced in solidity.

Email harry@harrymoreno.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)

------
nicholaides
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia & New York. Local only. We are a development
shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling is to help companies
create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications, APIs, products, and
services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
        - Ruby & Rails
        - Elixir & Phoenix
        - Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
        - Python
        - React, Angular
        - React Native
        - .NET
        - iOS, Android
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
olab-eric
SEEKING WORK | Sydney, Australia | Remote & World-wide

Full-Stack, UX Design & Dev, Digital Marketing, Multi-Lingual

Do you have a profitable product? Is it English only?

Our culturally diverse team can achieve business results for you by localizing
your product for new markets and demographics, through our technical, UX
design and digital marketing skills through search engines and social media,
diverse cultural experience, and location.

We carry the expertise to assist you in one or more phases of your product:
concept, design, build, and market. We can mentor you in developing your
business, expand or focus your product's markets through design and marketing,
design, develop and iterate development of new product ideas or your existing
products and marketing it through digital and analog channels.

Design + Market: We're currently working with a Sydney-based medical clinic
group and have increased their leads by 20% from phone and internet, through
search engine optimisation, search engine marketing, and website leads. Since
we've started working with them last year, their business has expanded by 20%.

Develop: Here's a little something we're working on:

Video: [https://youtu.be/hfGPJ2uNRt0](https://youtu.be/hfGPJ2uNRt0)

Source Code:
[https://github.com/oLabHQ/role_model](https://github.com/oLabHQ/role_model)

Give us a ping, let's see how we can help you.

\- hn (at) olab.com.au

~~~
olab-eric
Our website at [https://olabhq.github.io](https://olabhq.github.io) &
[http://olab.com.au](http://olab.com.au)

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: (Embedded Systems/IoT) DevOps development process consulting,
training and coaching

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) software engineer with management experience. I
have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've found my calling in introducing modern methodologies to (not just, but
particularly) embedded systems teams, including agile IoT development all the
way to DevOps for embedded.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. A lot of my career was
spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * devise a strategy and implementation to improve your team's development processes
      * train your team
      * advise in improving the quality of your product
      * create fast feedback loops all through the development cycle (DevOps)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
    

An overview over my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps philosophy, processes and implementation
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D) automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching a startup team on improving their development workflow to increase speed and quality
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Denver, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration - Network Management

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [ [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/) ]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties are Rails,
Postgres and Chef/AWS. I'm also very comfortable in Angular, Vue, React, Java,
and Python. At the low level I can write custom C Postgres extensions, use
SIMD CPU instructions, or implement hot spots in Rust. At the high level I can
design and wireframe features and show their business value. You don't want me
to pick your color scheme though. :-)

I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
jaredcwhite
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE, Portland, OR

* Creative Direction, Websites & Applications

The craft and science of creating websites is in my DNA. I care about keeping
the web open and free. I care about good design. I care about the little
details: typography, color scheme, readability, a clean layout and responsive
design across all devices. I care about technological sustainability, about
respecting users enough to protect their privacy and keep their data secure.

Technical Skills: product/project Management, UI/UX design, Jekyll static site
builds, custom Rails CMSes & backoffice software

More Info & Portfolio: [https://whitefusion.io](https://whitefusion.io)

-

* Writing, Editing, and Content Publishing

I curate ideas and craft communications that provoke an authentic response.

I can take your raw ideas, the inception stages of your content pipeline, and
transform them into professional, polished work.

An essay. A short post. A social media quiz. An inspirational quote. An in-
depth tutorial. No matter what the need is, whether it’s 1500 words or 15, I’m
up for the challenge.

More Info & Portfolio:
[https://jaredwhite.com/writes/](https://jaredwhite.com/writes/)

Contact: jared (at) jaredwhite.com

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK -- Gainesville, FL -- remote/freelance

I am an experienced Python developer, having used the language in all kinds of
areas and situations, including web development (Flask, Django, Pylons, Google
App Engine, etc), GUI development, database access (using MS SQL Server,
MySQL, and Postgres), scripting, backend development, automated testing, web
crawling/scraping, data extraction and parsing/ETL, etc.

I am looking for full-time or part-time work, either one is fine. If you are
looking to get a small project done, or you have an existing project where
some maintenance work needs to be done (perhaps on a regular basis), then I
would love to hear from you.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python).

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com I
make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

Some public facing things I've worked on:

[https://priceonomics.com](https://priceonomics.com)

[https://survis.com](https://survis.com)

[https://remarkbox.com](https://remarkbox.com)

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin, World - Content Marketing / Marketer

_______________________________

Are you looking for someone to promote your Tech Startup / Product / Idea? I
love to create traction for these sorts of things. Currently I am working with
other brands to get out their name. Don't hesitate to reach out to me, someone
who is eager to work with you, rather than outsourcing it to a generic agency.

_______________________________

What I do:

\- Content Production (Blog, Product, Newsletter, Push Notifications, Social
Media)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign (e.g. Drip Campaigns), Mailing Lists)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO, Conversion Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion on third-party Platforms (Social Media, Reddit,
HN, Niche Websites, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization / Assistance (Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registration, Initial
Setup)

_______________________________

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you.

Where you can find out more about me:
[https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
cosmorocket
SEEKING WORK | Senior Frontend Developer & Architect | Moscow, Russia | Remote

I have 15+ years of web development experience and 10+ years of working
remotely as a solo or a team member.

I have experience with leading 4-20 frontend teams for medium-to-large
projects for projects like real-time stocks/forex trading, analytical
platforms, backoffice solutions and internal tools.

My general expertise:

\- Analyse, research and architect complex frontend applications with
JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Redux, Sagas, RxJs and auxiliary technologies.

\- Audit, planning, leading and conducting refactoring of large frontend
codebases including legacy code.

\- Migrating large frontend codebases from JavaScript to TypeScript.

\- Turning business requirements into technical tasks.

\- Revealing, formalising requirements and business logic hidden in
implemented code.

\- Architect and implement backend API layer using TypeScript, JavaScript,
Golang, Postgres, Docker and additional tools.

\- Build logic layers around AWS services.

Feel free to contact me: sergei@basharov.net, even if it’s just a question
about an architectural, technical or organisational decision you should make.
I am happy to provide you with an intro consultation for free.

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Technologies: Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years
experience including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku, AWS and
Firebase.

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the required
changes.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews.

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Recent example project - website auditing tool, rated 4.9 out of 5 with 10K+
users: [https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
thecombjelly
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco Bay Area | REMOTE-only

I'm a Frontend Javascript web consultant specializing in React.js. Whether
you're just getting started with a new React app, or transitioning from a
different architecture, or in the middle of React development, I can help.
Unlike many others I also have product management and founder experience. This
helps ensure that the technical side is addressed while also meeting your
business goals.

I've worked on Frontend heavy web applications with millions of monthly
uniques as well as prototypes for startups. See some of my work here
[https://thomashintz.org/my-work](https://thomashintz.org/my-work)

More info: [https://thomashintz.org](https://thomashintz.org)

Contact: contact [at] thomashintz.org

* Note that I typically work on a flat project rate with a minimum of $5,000, and most projects in the range of $10K-$70K. If the scope is undefined or the project is open­ended, I’m open to a weekly rate as well.

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to
build amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

Hi I'm Reuben. An MIT trained consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I use data to help companies improve their operations, products, and
services.

Organizations use libraries I've developed for ETL, stream processing, and
data analysis.

Specialties: APIs, process automation, screen scraping, data analysis /
visualization, and SPA development.

Rate: $4.5k / wk (~35hrs)

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, Twisted)

* Coffee/JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK - San Diego, CA or Remote

Email: hey@workwithgosha.com

I’ve been doing a lot of mobile and front-end work past couple of years, but I
know my way around back-ends, architecture, deployment as well.

Most of my experience comes from consulting. You can see my some of past works
& references here: [http://goshakkk.name/works/](http://goshakkk.name/works/)

I keep a blog about React Native & React
([http://goshakkk.name](http://goshakkk.name)) and have self-published a book
about forms in React ([http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-
react/](http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-react/)).

A bunch of buzzwords because apparently everyone needs them: React Native,
React, JavaScript, Flow, Redux, Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, Haskell, type
systems.

 _Note: my handle has nothing to do with the kkk._

------
rsmithio
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Nottingham, UK

Hi I'm Robin, I am a true full-stack web developer with over 7 years
experience, working at every level of modern web application stacks: frontend,
backend, database, server, deployment. I am best used as a flexible, adaptable
developer who can quickly get up to speed on new stacks and codebases. I love
working remotely.

I take care over what I do, writing good quality code backed up with automated
tests, and documentation where relevant. I am an excellent communicator, I
build my own apps in my spare time and also maintain a regular blog:
[https://rsmith.io/blog](https://rsmith.io/blog).

Technologies: React, Angular 1.x, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Python 2 & 3,
Ruby, Typescript, HTML/CSS/SASS, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, Heroku

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

------
Rjevski
SEEKING FREELANCER | London, UK | Local only | 6-month contract,
£450-£500/day, starting immediately.

Bitstocks | [https://www.bitstocks.com](https://www.bitstocks.com) is looking
for experienced Django developers to build a next-generation cryptocurrency
trading platform.

You will be working with the latest versions of Django (2.1 at the time of
this writing), Django REST Framework and Python 3 as part of a team of 5.

Required skills:

    
    
        * Python 3 proficiency
        * Django experience
        * Django REST Framework (or similar) experience
    

Desirable skills:

    
    
        * Experience or interest in cryptocurrencies
        * Experience developing financial systems
        * Experience with IT security
    

The interview process will be an initial phone call followed by a short (~30
minutes) take-home coding exercise and then a face-to-face interview.

Apply today at careers@bitstocks.com.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer from Iceland with good solutions for
your problems.

\---

I can help you with:

UX/UI Design - We'll work together to make user flows, wireframes, prototypes
and interfaces to get a clear overview of our goals and how the user will
achieve them.

Front-end development - Implementing a design is hard. I got the skills to
work with your developers, or on my own, to make the end results great.

You can checkout some of my previous work at
[https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

 __Let 's work together! Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is __

Related links:

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

\---

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our working lives all while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time.

We're looking for software engineers who want to create their own career path
on their own terms. Engineers who value the flexibility to work on several
different projects along with the opportunity to keep learning.

If you're a good communicator. If you're self-sufficient. If you're passionate
about the work you do and have been looking for a new, exciting opportunity to
grow, come work with us!

Technologies

You are at least mid-level to senior in one or both of these:

* React, React Native

* Python (3+) / Django (2+)

Bonuses:

* Freelance/project experience

* Familiar w/ GraphQL

* Familiar w/ Heroku

* Familiar w/ AWS

* Native iOS or Android experience

* Understanding of databases, SQL

For more info visit
[https://www.uplift.agency/careers/](https://www.uplift.agency/careers/)

Apply by email: work@uplift.agency

~~~
embrangler
Just an update to add more information, since this is our first time posting:

\- US timezone only

\- We're looking to start you off part-time and go from there.

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
LoremTech
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

I work at a startup called Lorem: www.asklorem.com

We are a marketplace that connects business owners with our network of
WordPress and Shopify freelance developers and designers. The pitch: sit
anywhere in the world, we match you with clients, streamline the project
management, and send payment immediately.

We've been getting an influx of new projects and are looking to quickly bring
more developers into the network. If you know of anyone, please ask them to
apply here [https://www.asklorem.com/become-an-
expert](https://www.asklorem.com/become-an-expert)

Here are some reviews on product hunt: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ask-
lorem](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ask-lorem)

More questions? charlie at asklorem.com

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Back-end development. Functional languages. API development. DSLs.
IoT. Prototype development. Feasibility studies.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Nevada - Remote OK

US & EU Citizen. Travel Possible. Open to relocation for short term projects.

Experienced software developer/manager with an extensive history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.cloud']
      * Javascript  ['node','react','react-native'];
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws'}
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent pedestal)
    

I've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. Provided services such include feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Getaround, Codecademy, Factset,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.

------
patrickbolle
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Singapore / Bali / Costa Rica / anywhere nice

I'm a Shopify Expert from Waterloo, Canada
([https://experts.shopify.com/patrick-
bollenbach](https://experts.shopify.com/patrick-bollenbach)).

This means I...

\- Build and setup e-commerce stores on Shopify

\- Do in-depth theme customization jobs

\- Develop private/public Shopify applications for features not natively
supported by the platform

I do a lot of work for startup companies in Asia/Australia, but am currently
looking to do some more work for agencies in North America that are looking to
get into the e-commerce game, or that have some overflow Shopify work.

Send me an email, we can chat and figure out if I can help you out.

Portfolio - [https://bolle.co](https://bolle.co)

Email - patrick(at)bolle(dot)co

------
dpmehta02
SEEKING WORK | Back-end Engineer | SF Bay Area or Remote

Experience: 5+ years working with startups as a Senior Backend Engineer
(OpenGov) and as a freelancer (building APIs, data pipelines, full-stack MVPs
and Machine Learning systems).

Languages: Ruby/Rails, Python

Skills: APIs, data modeling, data pipelines, Natural Language Processing, OOP

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/devmehta](https://www.linkedin.com/in/devmehta)

Github: [https://github.com/dpmehta02](https://github.com/dpmehta02)

Here's a short essay I recently wrote about eating healthy:
[http://dpmehta.com/posts/eating-trick.html](http://dpmehta.com/posts/eating-
trick.html)

Contact: dpmehta02[at]gmail[dot]com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/VueJS, with extensive experience
building of web applications, e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot AWS,
Google Cloud, Docker and Kubernetes. I have a research background in data
analysis. I also have experience with numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk,
TensorFlow and more recently Solidity.

Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. I've built social, gaming, messaging, lending,
consumer, and location-based products. I'm presently building a product based
ARKit 2.

I am a startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit, iMessage extensions, Firebase, AWS, Sketch,
Heroku, HTML5, CSS3, Wireframing, UX, and SQL.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Crypto
consultant.

Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
Harkins
SEEKING WORK | Chicago, IL | Remote OK

10+ years of experience with Rails development, mostly helping startups launch
as a consultant. I've spoken at RailsConf and several other conferences, and
written a book on Ruby. I also have significant experience with devops
automation, React, Python, and mentoring junior developers.

I have availability for part-time work and maintenance retainers. Not
available for strict management roles or pager duty.

[https://push.cx/consulting](https://push.cx/consulting) or peter@ that
domain. I care most about understanding your business's goals and helping you
achieve them, so please tell me about what you're working on. Thanks! :)

------
jimbergman
SEEKING FREELANCER | NYC | REMOTE ONLY

Our mission at RxMx is to help health care practitioners manage patient care
more effectively.

We are an international team based in Sydney, New York City and Berlin.

We are looking for a contract Mobile Web / Hybrid App developer to assist our
mobile development team further develop new features for our iOS and Android
hybrid apps.

Technologies: mobile web development: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Cordova,
Framework7, bitbucket and Jira.

Website: [https://rxmxcorp.com/](https://rxmxcorp.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/rxmx/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/rxmx/)

Contact: hr [at] rxmxcorp [dot] com

~~~
alex-parsed
Hi there,

I work for a mobile/web app development firm out of Pittsburgh, Pa called
Parsed. We specialize in the cross-platform framework called React Native.
Would love to chat about this project and see if there is room for us to
partner. We operate based on a unique fixed-price system to help keep projects
within budget.

Let me know if you'd like to hear more. alex@parsed.io

-Alex

------
claudio-viola
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE Polyglot engineer focusing on backend
development with solid software engineering skills. Worked with startups and
big co. I already have experience working remotely for more 1 year in total
successfully for multinationals and startups as well. You can check my
recommendations on linkedin. Email: [http://scr.im/3zi3](http://scr.im/3zi3)
Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/) Technologies: Javascript
stack most recently. used many

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (ZooKeeper)

● Feature Engineering for Machine Learning

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes/GKE.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $125/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
kjvperspective
SEEKING WORK – remote, Boston, or Denver We are a data scientist and a UI-
focused engineer available to work together or separately on your data
analysis, data visualization, map, or machine learning solution.

Portfolio: [https://visualperspective.io/](https://visualperspective.io/)

Contact Us: contact@visualperspective.io

Github:
[https://github.com/VisualPerspective](https://github.com/VisualPerspective)

Years of production experience with: Machine Learning, Neural networks, React,
D3, Vue, WebGL, SVG, Webpack, PostGIS, Leaflet, Google Maps, Photoshop, Figma,
QGIS, Amazon AWS, Google Cloud.

------
97-109-107
SEEKING WORK | Remote, travel possible (Warsaw, Poland) | Full stack & new
product development

CTO & product experience with empathy. T-shaped, interaction design, software
architecture and leadership. Focus on lean business. Good at figuring out how
to build/prototype/test the idea you have in mind.

\---

Services

* full stack development

* turning ideas into products/services

* getting from concept to value proposition

* MVPs

* entrepreneurship as a service

* product managment

\---

Website:
[http://generativestuff.com/consulting/](http://generativestuff.com/consulting/)

LinkedIn [http://www.linkedin.com/in/antoni-
kaniowski](http://www.linkedin.com/in/antoni-kaniowski)

Email: consulting@generativestuff.com

------
bericj
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote | Freelance iOS Developer

10+ years experience, 6+ years native mobile development (Swift & Objective-C)
at startups. I’ve also designed, developed and published a number of my own
apps.

If you need a strong iOS developer for your project who can go from MVP to
published in the App Store, don’t hesitate to contact me. I’d love the
opportunity to work with you.

Website: [https://ericjasonbrown.com](https://ericjasonbrown.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericjasonbrown](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericjasonbrown)

Email: eric@ericjasonbrown.com

------
chad_strategic
SEEKING WORK -- Denver, Co -- remote/freelance Looking for work in Stock,
Options, CryptoCurrency trading.

Technologies: Trading API, Stocks, Options, Crypto Currencies, Trading,
Python, PHP, MySql, MongoDB, Finance

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=algo_f](http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=algo_f)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Algorithms / Strategies

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Smaller Bitcoin / Cryto currencies algorithms

Software & API:

-TD Ameritrade, Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

-Scraping techniques

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Westchester, NY Area

I can prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain an
existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo or
in teams with equal ease. I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C#
(standard or .net core) for backend work on linux VMs and Azure appservice.
Front end work is mostly jquery/bootstrap with some Vue/React experimenting of
late. Reporting via PowerBI.

Portfolio - [https://wetzdev.com/](https://wetzdev.com/)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING FREELANCER(S) NYC. Remote ok prefer EAST COAST. Phone calls will be
needed. USA based please.

GIGS:

Website gig: Wordpress. Responsive. FRONT END DEV. slice up a PSD /
wireframes. $40/hr-$50/hr

Web app gig: Vuejs + GCP. Design will be provided. $50hr

Mobile app gig: React Native maybe some design. New features. Bugs. testing.
$50/hr ( can push the budget on this a bit depending on your experience)

Copywriter gig: Copywriter to write content for a new website project. CTA.
Labels. Navigation. $30/hr

contact(at)qureshimedia.com please send projects ( work experience) and
references. Phone number.( mention HN so i can keep track)

~~~
alex-parsed
Hi there,

I work for a mobile/web app development firm out of Pittsburgh, Pa called
Parsed. We specialize in React Native.

I would love to chat about this project and see if there is room for us to
partner. We operate based on a unique fixed-price system to help keep projects
within budget.

Let me know if you'd like to hear more. alex@parsed.io

-Alex

------
tariqalkebulan
SEEKING WORK | Washington, DC | Remote

Full stack Dart developer with experience developing full stack applications
using a number of different Dart frameworks. I help startups bring their MVPs
to market, gain traction, and hit their next milestone, whether fundraising or
revenue.

Unlike other developers, I have founder experience, which helps ensure that
what we build meets your business goals.

Next Step: a 10-min call to chat about project details and see if we might be
a good fit: [https://calendly.com/alkebuware](https://calendly.com/alkebuware)

------
vinrob92
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

Unlimited UI/UX design marketplace (our designers are based in Indonesia and
we pay then a high salary!)

\---

6 months ago I posted on HN I was starting a productized service: Unlimited
design services for a fixed monthly fee.

We have close to 150+ subscribers and provide absolutely kick ass UI work.

We recently also started animated illustrations and we currently have a
2-for-1 offer (2 months for the price of one)

My email: robin@manypixels.co

Related links:

* Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/manypixels](https://dribbble.com/manypixels)

* Website: [https://www.manypixels.co](https://www.manypixels.co)

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Location: USA | Singapore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

Mobile: Swift (iOS), Java (Android), Unity3D (Games), React Native (Hybrid)

Web: NodeJS, ReactJS, Redux, Ruby, MEAN Stack, Laravel, PHP, Angular 2, Vue,
Javascript

DevOps: AWS, Heroku, Google Cloud Engine

Resume: [https://mobilefirst.in](https://mobilefirst.in)

Github: [http://github.com/mobilefirstinc](http://github.com/mobilefirstinc)

Email: arpan@mobilefirst.in

Recent Work:

Working with Lending Institution FinTech in USA (Reactjs & Redux)

Working with NFL & NHL teams Coaching Applications to improve Players
Performance (Featured in NYT & WSJ)

------
ahawkins
SEEKING WORK | DevOps, Backend, SRE, CD

Location: SEA

Remote: Yes, Remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Node.js, AWS, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
hawkins-53109b14b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-hawkins-53109b14b/)

Email: hi@ahawkins.me

Website: [http://slashdeploy.com](http://slashdeploy.com)

Full stack engineer focused on the DevOps value stream. I can improve your
velocity and quality, or I can just build out your existing systems.

------
goodoldboys
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel ok

Location: US West Coast (SF & San Diego)

Speizer Software is a team of two full-stack software developers who
specialize in building Python web applications. We have significant experience
with end-to-end development of complex cloud applications including
distributed HPC applications.

We currently work in the Biotech field with genomics startups, but we're
looking for new projects in other fields as well. Data Science & Machine
Learning projects encouraged.

Email: jordan _at_ speizersoftware _dot_ com

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK | Lithuania, EU | Remote

I'm an expert Python/Django and Javascript developer with 12 years of
experience. I have a strong systems administration background.

My Github profile is
[https://github.com/msamoylov](https://github.com/msamoylov) and my blog is
[https://samoylov.eu](https://samoylov.eu)

I’m an experienced developer with

* 12+ years in Python

* 12+ years in JavaScript

* 12+ years in SQL

* 12+ years in Linux server administration

* 10 years in Django

* 6 years in Django Rest Framework

* 4 years in MongoDB

* 3 years in Swift

* 3 years in AngularJS

Email: michael.samoylov@gmail.com

------
kalehrishi
SEEKING WORK | Agency specialized in building and growing products | San
Francisco and Pune, India

We can help you with:

\- Rapid prototype development \- Iterate product to grow \- Build SAAS with
all necessary features to serve users and grow the product

Skills: iOS/Android, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, Bootstrap, React, PHP,
Crawling at scale, Browser Extensions, Stripe, SAAS

contact: hello@vshsolutions.com website:
[http://www.vshsolutions.com/](http://www.vshsolutions.com/)

------
msc
SEEKING WORK: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3. | Remote Only | Full Stack Web
Developer

I've been working remotely with Django for around 6 years now, delivering web
apps and MVPs for startups.

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Website: [https://msaizar.com](https://msaizar.com)

Drop me a message, let's chat!

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

I’m specialized in development and management of large complex web-based
projects on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony stack and development of complex Javascript-
based widgets.

Also, I have self-educational background in social sciences, biology, and
arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
squashy
SEEKING WORK | Rome, Italy | Remote

Technologies: Java, C, PHP, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS Angular2,
jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML, XSL, GIT, MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Fullstack Developer

I have 5+ years of experience building ecommerce sites for companies of all
sizes, and 8 years of experience developing overall. My expertise is with the
Magento platform, but I've also built shops in Shopify and WordPress. I'm also
an experienced web app developer and love tackling interesting projects.

Location: Long Beach, CA Skills:

\- ReactJS

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Shopify

\- GatsbyJS

\- Magento 1 & 2

\- Elixir/Phoenix

Email: david@diweirich.com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 7 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
matthall28
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vancouver, BC Canada / Toronto, ON Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Laravel, PHP, VueJS, AngularJS 1/2+, Ionic, Cordova, Electron

Website: [http://matthewhall.ca](http://matthewhall.ca)

Email: matthall28@gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer with experience building MVPs and growing MVPs into
scalable products.

------
crb002
SEEKING DesMoines/Remote

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chad-
brewbaker-467a442](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chad-brewbaker-467a442)

* C/C++ build engineering and static analysis

* Project management

* Qt mostly in automotive/agriculture sector

* Native builds for AWS Lambda

* Mathematical modeling (SMT, Combinatorial)

* Django

------
inquisitive2
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote - Azure Developer

Looking for a freelancer that has experience with Azure Functions (serverless)
to help with an MVP.

Languages can be one of: C#, Python, Node.js

Nice to have: having done REST APIs before, React

If interested, send portfolio and CV via email (address in profile).

------
emzed
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote Small dev shop in need of freelance senior
sysadmin / devops engineer for overhauling and managing our various client
projects/environments.

Must be very experienced with Varnish.

sysadminfreelance at makeitallwork dot com

------
arrtz
SEEKING FREELANCER

Worldwide, REMOTE, near-total flexibility on hours. $70-100/hr. Expert
Interviewer at Karat ([https://karat.io](https://karat.io))

Work from anywhere in the world that has a solid internet connection. Work as
much or as little as you want. Work any day, any time of day, any number of
hours -- you can do 0 one week, 50 the next week, and back to 0 the next week.
Only requirement there is that we want you to roughly average at least 10
hours a week, or else the training/time investment doesn't make as much sense
from your end or ours.

I know the above might sound a little strange, so a bit about the company for
context: Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering
interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round phone
screens. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their
engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off. We've done a lot to
make the interview experience better for all stakeholders that I could write
whole essays about, but suffice it to say that candidates love working with
us, clients love working with us, and we're well-funded and growing quickly as
a result.

Because of this quickly-growing demand, we're looking to hire more Expert
Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong written
and verbal English skills with at least a few years of professional
experience. Interviewing experience would be great, but we spend 25 hours
(paid) training you before you even start, so if you're strong technically and
love working with people we can usually make it work :) Interviews are
conducted over video chat, using a collaborative code editor.

Some of our interviewers are freelancers who use our scheduling model to
backfill hours; others are full timers at top tech companies looking to make
some extra cash; others have quit their jobs to work with us full time; some
are digital nomads; one of our interviewers is road tripping around North
America for a year and a half, doing anywhere from zero to 40 interviews each
week depending on where he is and what the weather's like.

The application form is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWHFL)

I know it's a pretty unique job, so if you have any questions reply here or
email me at josh@karat.io and I'm happy to talk through any of it.

~~~
glacier77
Sounds like an interesting job

The interviewers on your books who have 5 days a week available for this.

Roughly how much time of that can you fill, and is that likely the same for
new interviewers as well?

~~~
arrtz
So the number fluctuates and it depends on how much availability you have and
when, but for example we tell people that 15 interviews of availability will
generally translate to about 10 interviews. This varies by season, as we add
new clients, etc. So in the fall generally just about every hour you make
available we can book, but in the summer when everyone's on vacation it'll be
lower.

We also do deals with our more engaged interviewers to either employ them full
time, or give additional contract work to help fill in the hours when they
have more desire to work than interviews available. For example we have
interviewers involved in mentoring, reviewing other interviews, creating new
questions/formats, engineering work, etc.

------
Nuance
SEEKING WORK

watchOS development

Mountain View, CA - local or remote

austinconlon@icloud.com

github.com/AustinConlon

------
dosy
AVAILABLE FOR HIRE | Earth | REMOTE or on-site

Algorithms design, frontend, backend, fullstack, 3D visualization, data
analysis, security, computer science background, software engineering,
application development.

Java, JavaScript, NodeJS, Electron, ECMAScript, Python, Ruby, R, Magma,
DevOps, PowerShell, Debian, Linux, Ubuntu, Mac, PC, Novell.

Corp to corp OK. Write to the gmail address with username criseastasia.

